# Shaky during/after exercise



## Bonnie23 (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi

I'm T2 and I now go to the gym 3-4 times a week for around an hour and a half. I try to do at least 40 minutes of cardio and 40 of weights.

My problem is that sometimes when I'm at the gym I'm finding myself to be really shaky within myself, I get a bit dizzy and my hands sort of tremor if that makes sense.

I've been testing myself at the gym and my BG isn't low so I'm not sure what is going on and hoped someone might be able to tell me?

Thank you
B x


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 1, 2019)

If your blood sugar has been high for a while and is starting to come down, you could be having "false hypos" - when your blood sugar isn't actually too low but you feel as though it is and get hypo symptoms because your body's got used to your blood sugar being high.  If that's the case, just eating something should fix it - not a hypo treatment, but something slightly carby like a small biscuit or piece of fruit (depending what you can tolerate without it sending your blood sugar soaring up again).


----------



## Lizzzie (Nov 11, 2019)

Is your BS reading lower than usual for you?  If so flase hypo may be the case. 

You could go cold turkey and stop exercising until it's passed - your body will get used to lower levels again in time.  Thoughts anyone?

That said look after yourself.  Legally you can still drive a car, but I'm not sure it's a great idea if you're getting hypo symptoms!

If not a false hypo, is it just that you're doing more exercise than you're used to?

If neither of these ring true, you you think it might be worth a Drs visit?


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Nov 11, 2019)

What is your glucose before exercising vs after as that will help you to understand if it’s a fast drop giving you the symptoms. What sort of cardio do you do and what sort of weights? Are the symptoms at any particular part of the work out? 90 minutes is quite a long session and may not be the best way of maximising your time anyway but especially if your body is struggling. If it were me I would do shorter, lighter sessions for a while and work with a fitness coach to maximise your time without putting undue strain on your body.


----------

